
Adobe Flash: A Look At Browsers, Codecs, And System Performance - brudgers
http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/adobe-flash-10.1-performance-hardware-acceleration,2805.html
======
badwetter
As usual Tom's provides good researched articles. This one is no different.
Good read!

